# Target shooting on private land



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Got a question for all you PFF lawyers.

EDIT to make a long story short:

Went shooting with some friends on some of my families property. Neighbor got pissed and called the law. No big deal as this has happened before and we are allowed to carry on. Except this time the cop tells us it's illegal for us to be shooting there. As far as I know this is false information. Anyone know any better?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it in the city limits? I'm no lawyer but if it's not in the city limits and it's on private land you are within you rights as far as I know.

Sounds to me like your neighbor knows a cop....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Is it in the city limits?


Nope not in the city, private land in the county


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you get the deputy's name or badge? If I were you I'd make some phone calls tomorrow, sounds like BS to me but again, I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know if it's legal, but that neighbor is a little bitch:thumbdown: people like that just plain suck. Unless he owns all that private property behind where you shoot, I can't see why it would be illegal or not allowed.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know a lot about the subject, but to my knowledge that shouldn't be illegal. Seems if it were illegal than you should have been put In cuffs.....sounds like a noisy neighbor.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Apollo46 said:


> I don't know a lot about the subject, but to my knowledge that shouldn't be illegal. Seems if it were illegal than you should have been put In cuffs.....sounds like a noisy neighbor.



Agreed, if there were any illegality to it he would have either written you a warning or a citation.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

If it were really illegal the LEO should have been able to site the ordanance or law concerning it. You are responsable for the projectile and being sure it dont leave the property. As long as you have a good backstop like a dirt pile or dirt bank you should be ok unless there is a noise ordanance.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I have always been told that it is legal as long as the bullet stays on your property.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would politely contact the Sheriffs office and explain the situation.
then I would ask what pacific Law or ordnance you were in violation of?
I think None.
remember the State just came down hard on this and even Gulf Breeze had to back track on stopping the guy over there from shooting.
no longer can the county intervene in these things on their own.
the one thing I can tell you is never , ever , ever say you have your own range. because all ranges are regulated by the state.
you can say you have a place to shoot , a safe place to shoot , or you shoot on your private land , but the word Range should be stricken form your vocabulary
call and I will bet they will not be able to tell you any law you have broken.

never argue with a cop. save your argument for another day.
I would call the Sheriff . he is looking to be reelected and will be more likely to solve this in your favor.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I didn't think it was illegal in any way. I think the cop either 1: knew the neighbor and was doing him a favor or 2: was just trying use his badge to try and intimidate us and make us quit, and by doing so making the neighbor happy. I think it was the latter of the two.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think you have it figured out!


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like someone (neighbor) has friend is sheriffs dept maybe?


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

It is not illegal in the city or the county and there is no minimum amount of property required to shoot. As long as you don't shoot over a paved road, along a paved road, or over an occupied dwelling, there is no law against it. I am currently taking a law enforcement class where this question was brought up. 

Now, keep in mind you are responsible for every bullet that leaves your firearm. Also remember many deputies/officers are not really familiar with gun laws. Then of course the common sense factor of just because you can do something does not mean you should. It's never a good idea to argue with law enforcement, because they will find a reason to arrest you. Comply, then complain later when you're not at risk of being put in handcuffs.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

From what I have researched because before I was zoned I was operating in various secluded and safe private locations. Very nice and pro-gun Zoning officials professionally informed me of the legal and ecological consequences of operating an un-zoned gun range. It was made very clear to me the cost of the lead reclamation removal process from an unzoned location.

The only laws in Escambia county that currently govern you are ZONING ordinances. Zoning is still allowed under the new pro gun laws to control your shooting. If a person must be grandfathered in and can prove it. Trying to prove shooting has been conducted there as a "Gun range" for grandfathering purposes for consecutive years prior to zoning laws may put a land owner in deeper eco liability waters.

Now, if zoning comes out and decides you have an un-zoned "gun range" by *their* definitions. A land owner could be fined and required to pay professionals to do a high priced lead survey test and EPA approved clean up. And I'm talking guys in respirators and white papers suits that would be paid for out of pocket.

The important thing to understand is there's a difference between shooting on private property and having a "gun range"

If I were you...I would NO longer discuss this matter on a public forum for your own protection and ecological liability.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*place to shoot*

Ron has given some of the very best advice you can have, I have dealt with some of these insures before. I would quietly make such I was not going against any thing. just my two cents jj


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I would talk to the neighbor and find out what his beef is? Is it noise? Is it bothering his hunting? Is he afraid he's going to get shot? Maybe you all can come to some sort of a compromise.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I would talk to the neighbor and find out what his beef is? Is it noise? Is it bothering his hunting? Is he afraid he's going to get shot? Maybe you all can come to some sort of a compromise.


It's the noise. He doesn't hunt and we're shooting in the complete opposite direction of his house/property. He's just one of those types where when HE want's to do something it's ok, but when it's not convenient for him he gets his panties in a wad. It's not like someone out there shooting all the time, there's maybe someone out there once a month at the very most.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

there is only one way to solve this. go talk to the Sheriff and have him tell you what statute prohibits your lawful use of a personal firearm being safely discharged on personal property. Like I said - this is an election year !!!
this is an election year!!!!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

HisName said:


> there is only one way to solve this. go talk to the Sheriff and have him tell you what statute prohibits your lawful use of a personal firearm being safely discharged on personal property. Like I said - this is an election year !!!
> this is an election year!!!!!!


Agreed.


----------

